# Thanks BOBZILLA!!!! CHECK THEM OUT!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man i just love the little red wagon and 2007 charger (hurst) it got two cool colors on it. I made one roadrunner (metallic blue with decals) . Bobzilla made me charger and red wagon!! they are awesome! i add white lettered rear tires to make it more cool!! just loved it!! 

Thanks again!! they will be with me forever!! no one cant touch my mopar!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jeepers Wes! Those are just freakin Moparidiculous!

Rich
I like the blue one.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm jealous..............nice work


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nice Work*

Nice work Zilla. I've got a bunch of cars for you to paint too. I like your shop Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Good things come in threes*

Wow, you've got a sweet trio of slot car goodness there, Wes. It's hard to pick a favorite in that bunch. Maybe you should send them to me so I can give them a closer inspection...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa!!! Those are too cool. I need to send my guys back to school. What time does class start Bob...Do you take Visa...zilla??? RM
P.S. Nice work on the decal affixiation Wes!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaah the shop is full of Mopars in Wes World...as it should be!!!!!*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Nice work Zilla. I've got a bunch of cars for you to paint too. I like your shop Wes


Bruce,

After our trip to Vegas (Luck be a lady tonight) will be ready to get some Trick Trucks, 57 flip ups and some Tyco and AFX ramp trucks to Phssssssssssssssssht from you. Don't know which will be more fun Phsssssssssshing or being in the town that never sleeps?

Wes,

You are very welcome and was my pleasure to do these up for you. We always bounce Kewl Phsssssssssssht packages back and forth. With friends like you and everyone else here on HT it just makes me so glad I found this place. :woohoo:

That Roadrunner is painted up and decaled very Moparish and Kewlish man! Makes me want to keep on Phsssssssssssssssssshting. I totally get all my building inspiration from everyone here on the boards!!!!!!! 



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Whoa!!! Those are too cool. I need to send my guys back to school. What time does class start Bob...Do you take Visa...zilla??? RM
> P.S. Nice work on the decal affixiation Wes!!!


Randy,

All you need is a nice day and some paint and your guys can do the rest. Class starts now...Visa works for me...zilla Only 100 Billion Dollars for the complete Coarse. 



resinmonger said:


> Wow, you've got a sweet trio of slot car goodness there, Wes. It's hard to pick a favorite in that bunch. Maybe you should send them to me so I can give them a closer inspection...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey Mr. Hut I don't think that is going to happen...Quoate: Wes,"they will be with me forever!! no one cant touch my mopar!!" & I believe him. You may be able to capture the princess and chain her up but, the Force is very strong with Mopar-Wes- Ka Nob-E...

Would seriously love to have one of these LRW style trucks as a Hot Rod 1/1 Daily Driver with cool rims, Firestone tires (nice touch Wes) and a cup holder!

Bob...I feel the need to Phsssssssssssssssssssssht...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking cars, guys. The Little Red Wagon has always been one on my favorites since my start in the auto biz with Chrysler in the 70's. Have you seen the new Challenger on the road yet? It's gonna give the Mustang a run for it's money if this economy turns around. Sorry Wes, have to put my money on the Mustang though...still puts food on the table. But, then you have the Viper...tough to beat.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Wes, you are indeed a lucky man to be holding those from Bob...zilla! I still have my custom that he did for me of the 2010 Camaro sitting where I can see it while I work during the day.

These are freakin awesome!! I've always been a big fan of the Little Red Wagon. What a fantastic job on the paint of the Hurst car! Simply cool!

Thanks for sharing Wes! AWESOME work Mr. Bob!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:





:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah baby!

Wes, if you hunt down the JL diecast of the Wagon, the interior fits inside perfectly.
Just glue it in and dremel out a small bit of plactic that overhangs underneath. 

Really great work Zilla!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Love the cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob, 
Great paint, especially on that Charger. Fantastic color too. Will have to steal that idea on a future project. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooh you lucky dog Wes!!!!!! :woohoo::woohoo:That Hurst charger came out sweeeeeeeet!!
Excellent Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssting as per usual Mr.Z!!! I have one of them LRW and plan to do a street version in my typical fashion... maybe with a driver....we'll just have to wait and see...Nice job on the RR Wes!!! You have some of the coolest cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!! Cool looking stuff Wes.

Zilla........you have done it again......Bob.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> yeah baby!
> 
> Wes, if you hunt down the JL diecast of the Wagon, the interior fits inside perfectly.
> Just glue it in and dremel out a small bit of plactic that overhangs underneath.
> ...


thanks for the info. i ll look for one. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking cars, men! :thumbsup:

Wes, if you decide that one or more of those needs a new home, look me up, yeah?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Please send to model murdering for inspection and testing. :thumbsup:


----------

